# Glosario para ignorantes...



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

Aunque creo que mi inglés no es malo, hay muchas palabras técnicas que no entiendo o que no tengo claras y eso me confunde al leer varios posts en este foro, por lo tanto, pongo abajo varias palabras o conceptos y ojalá alguien pudiera explicame a qué se refieren. 

Lo mejor de todo es que si alguien tiene más palabras que quisiera preguntar o compartir, lo pueden hacer para enriquecer este glosario. 

Así que, aqui les voy:

- Antisquat
- Flex 
- Plush
- Stiff

Muchas gracias


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues ni tan ignorante la pregunta... Tratare de contestar, pero que me corrijan si digo alguna burrada.

*Anti-Squat* - Una fuerza que HACE (errata editada) que la suspension (trasera) se comprima. Cuando aceleras, la inercia hace que tu peso se "recargue" en la rueda trasera y comprima la suspension.

Todos los diseños de suspension combaten (antisquat) o generan (bob) compresion en la suspension dependiendo del desarrollo en el que vayas, la geometria de los eslabones de la suspension, etc.

Ahora, mucho antisquat conbate la absorcion de impactos (bloquea) de la suspension. Osease, ni tanto que queme al santo, ni tanto que no le alumbre.

El famoso DW-Link se supone que tiene la cantidad correcta de antisquat en el rango mas usable en una mtb. Esa es la base de la patente.

Notese que no solo el pedaleo puede hacer que la suspension se comprima.... las fuerzas de frenado tambien pueden inducir squat! Aunque en menor escala, puede suceder en momentos menos deseables (por ejemplo en algunas monopivotes frenando sobre "lavaderos")

*Flex* - Flexibilidad. Todos los materiales y disenos tienen cierta elasticidad que hace que se deformen un poco bajo carga. Algunos mas, otros menos. Depende de muchos factores como forma y espesor de la tuberia, largo, diametro de puntos de giro, etc.

Grosso a la rustica, mientras un tubo tiene un diametro mas grande y sea corto en longitud, menos propenso a flex sera.

Si el cuadro flexa, tiende a perder trayectoria sobre los obstaculos y en una doble suspension es particularmente indeseable porque significa que la absorcion de impactos la hace el cuadro y no la suspension misma... a eso sumale el funcionamiento de la suspension y terminas con un cuadro que termina apuntando para cualquier lado y pierde traccion.

*Plush* - Suave. Absorbente. Viene de la palabra "peluche". Se refiere a una suspension que absorbe muy bien los impactos. Igual... muy plush no es bueno, poco plush es malo.

*Stiff* - Rigido. Lo contrario a Flex, obedece a los mismos principios.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pues unas son mas basicas, pero otras no

-Flex... que es flexible, que no es rigido....se refiere normalmente a la sensacion de falta de rigidez como puede ser un cuadro de doble suspensión en el que se siente que el triangulo trasero se va de un lado a otro, no solo de arriba a abajo como debería.
-Plush... es dificil de explicar, pero conceptualemtne se refiere a cuando una suspensión es suavecita y se come las mas minimas nimiedades del terreno. Es la sensasion de ir en un sofa.
-Stiff: rigido, lo contratio de flex, aplica para lo mismo que flex
-Antisquat... esta es la mas complicada creo, .. para terminos practicos squat se refiera a la compresión de la suspension trasera como resultado de una fuerza externa como es la aceleración. Entonces, antisquat, se refiere a las cualidades de la bici para oponerse a ese movimiento. Por ejemplo un pivote sencillo alto, por lo general tiene propiedades antisquat al pedalear, ya que la cadena tensa un poco esa suspensión (lo mismo pasa con un VP de rearward path). El antisquat ayuda a mantener la llanta trasera en el piso durante aceleración....

... y ya para practicar terminos, una bici con un antisqaut pronunciado hará en una subida tecnica, que la suspensión se sienta menos plush jajaja.

Espero te ayude


... como siempre me gano warp con una información más tecnica jajaj


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Pues ni tan ignorante la pregunta... Tratare de contestar, pero que me corrijan si digo alguna burrada.
> 
> *Anti-Squat* - Una fuerza que HACE (errata editada) que la suspension (trasera) se comprima. Cuando aceleras, la inercia hace que tu peso se "recargue" en la rueda trasera y comprima la suspension.
> 
> ...


Warp te confundiste gacho entre Anti Squat y Squat.... jaja. Squat es la compresion de la suspension por weighshifting (inercia cuando aceleras por ejemplo) y Antisquat es una fuerza que contra resta esa fuerza de compresión. Se supone que una bici que tenga 100% Anti Squat (A2) durante la mayoría de su recorrido tendrá mayor tracción y menor perdida de energía, además de maximizar la curva de compresión del amortiguador.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Aunque creo que mi inglés no es malo, hay muchas palabras técnicas que no entiendo o que no tengo claras y eso me confunde al leer varios posts en este foro, por lo tanto, pongo abajo varias palabras o conceptos y ojalá alguien pudiera explicame a qué se refieren.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

No te confundas yo sé que hablas , escribes y lees en excelente inglés .

Además de las valiosas aportaciones de los compañeros del foro , te doy mi muy modesta versión para ciclistas que no estamos muy versados e instruídos en cuestiones técnicas .

Datos tomados de la Encyclopedia of The Modern Monkey Motion . jajaja

Squat .- Cualquier fuerza que causa que la suspensión trasera se comprima anormalmente mientras se rueda , el squat se puede producir cuando el peso del ciclista se mueve hacia atrás debido a la reacción de la fuerza de aceleración , también se puede producir por el par de fuerza que actúa en los componentes de la suspensión trasera cuando aplicas el freno trasero , la tensión de la cadena y una horquilla con demasiado compression damping también pueden producir squat.

Anti -Squat .- Un término ampliamente usado que se refiere a cualquier chunche (dispositivo ) que previene que la suspensión trasera se comprima debido a la fuerza de aceleración o a la acción de frenado .

Flex .- Se refiere al champú que uso .

Plush .- Se refiere al peluche que traigo en el tablero del B eme doble v .

Stiff .- Se refiere a como me quedan las pantorrillas despues de correr 15 kms. en la parte de enmedio del periférico ecológico .

Para cualquier duda estoy a tus órdenes.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp te confundiste gacho entre Anti Squat y Squat.... jaja. Squat es la compresion de la suspension por weighshifting (inercia cuando aceleras por ejemplo) y Antisquat es una fuerza que contra resta esa fuerza de compresión. Se supone que una bici que tenga 100% Anti Squat (A2) durante la mayoría de su recorrido tendrá mayor tracción y menor perdida de energía, además de maximizar la curva de compresión del amortiguador.


Chin... me falto la explicacion de Squat en realidad. Quise explicar el concepto... pero la cague. Ni pedo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, gracias a todos y creo que sería bueno que pusieran términos que por ser técnicos podrían ser complicados de entender. 

Otro que se me ocurre es: Tapered headtube. Digo, sí sé cual es el headtube pero no sé a que se refiere que sea tapered. 

gracias y nuevamente por sus explicaciones, la verdad ahora sí ya me quedó claro el tema.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Tapered headtube, es un estandar en el que se usa un headset de 1-1/8 arriba y 1.5 abajo. Asi es posible usar horquillas con un tubo de direccion de 1.5 cercano a las coronas, y 1 1/8 (el tradicional) en la parte de arriba; supuestamente este es el mejor compromiso entre resistencia/rigidez y peso. Tambien es posible utilizar horquillas de 1 1/8 en el tubo de direccion por medio de un headset reductor abajo (y en este caso si se quiere un headset que este flush - ie al raz) lo que permite el uso de horquillas ligeramente mas largas sin afectar la geometria del cuadro..... blah.. blah... blah


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tapered = conificado


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Otro que se me ocurre es: Tapered headtube. Digo, sí sé cual es el headtube pero no sé a que se refiere que sea tapered.
> 
> gracias y nuevamente por sus explicaciones, la verdad ahora sí ya me quedó claro el tema.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

Para muchos bikers de diferentes partes del orbe y me incluyo entre ellos , el T.H , el T. S. son una mas de las supuestas innovaciones jaladowskys y jodorowskys que no son tan necesarias, si con el 1 1/8 estábamos bien , ese afán de los fabricantes movidos por las merkaideas para vender cada año algo que no hace falta y utilizar cada día mas componentes exclusivos de algunas marcas .

saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho :
> 
> ...


+1000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Se le pueden dar aplicaciones interesantes a esos headtubes, pero SÍ, es una jaladowsky las razones por las que lo inventaron en primer lugar.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

excelente la idea de tener un glosario a veces traducir terminos muy gringos al espanol es complicado pues no existe relacion directa o palabra exacta o termino correcto en espanolo que lo defina , y siempre termina uno explicado a marometas =P


----------

